# Weed Of The Week



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Ok Guys and Gals, I.D. this one for me. Got a pretty good crop of these growing in the hayfields and 2,4D won't touch it, like punching a big man in the mouth it ain't going down.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Herbaceous.....you will need Crossbow etc.

Regards, Mike

It appears to be Hemp Dogbane. 2 Quarts/Ac. of Crossbow.

https://assets.greenbook.net/L5842.pdf


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree. Hemp Dogbane.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

As Vol said Crossbow or straight Triclopyr (Remedy) will smoke it!


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Thanks Vol, OhioHay. Now that I know what I am fighting I can put a plan together. Had some time at work today to do a little research. Last year I sprayed this patch with the top rate of grazonnext and it smoked it, and I thought that was that. It's back in full force this year. After searching Hemp Dogbane today I stumbled on a video by the Hefty Bros. of AgPHD and according to them the only thing that will kill this is a heavy dose of glyphosate even the expensive corn herbicides won't get it. About my only option is to come up with a weed wiper and wipe on a stout dose of glyphosate since it don't come on till the Bermuda and crabgrass breaks. It's one tough weed to get rid of.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TJ, were you going to wipe them by hand or do you have too many for that?

Regards, Mike

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/products.php?mi=82730&itemnum=18030&redir=Y


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I have about 15 acres that has spotty coverage and about 5 areas in the same field around 45 to 50 feet in diameter that's real thick Mike. Might just have to burn it down with Grazon again and come up with another option next spring.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

TJ Hendren said:


> I have about 15 acres that has spotty coverage and about 5 areas in the same field around 45 to 50 feet in diameter that's real thick Mike. Might just have to burn it down with Grazon again and come up with another option next spring.


Surmount took care of mine and gets milkweed also. has a residual.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Hemp dogbane has a heck of a rhizome system it puts out. Looks like tree branches, up to about an inch in diameter. If you see plants 10 or 15 feet apart, they are probably connected. Had some in a field last year, and Remedy did a nice job on it. But, depends on what you are growing in the field.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I had Italian rye grass real bad this year as many other people have had. I bought a Smucker weed wiper and wiped it with 50/50 glyphosate. It killed 50 to 75 % of the rye grass. I then clipped to tops with a Bush hog and have somewhat won the battle this year.


----------

